# Canada fishing timeshare



## jzsackst (Jun 9, 2010)

We are looking for a timeshare in Canada near a great fishing lake.  Does anyone have any suggestions that would include great fishing and other activities for a family.  We are not very familiar with Canadian timeshares so would appreciate any information possible.


----------



## am1 (Jun 10, 2010)

I would suggest if fishing is the main part of the trip that staying at a timeshare would not be the way to go.  

Anywhere a timeshare would be located there would just be too many people and development for a great fishing area.  Just renting a boat with no direction or knowledge of the area can be pretty dangerous as there are lots of unknowns.  

A lodge or outfitter would be better or renting a cottage/cabin.  A lot of these are fly in locations in northern ontario/quebec.  

If you need to stay in a timeshare then any of them around Lake Simcoe (just north of Toronto) would give you access to a very large lake with good fishing.  

Deerhurst Resort in Huntsville (where the G-8 Summit will be in a few weeks) is a very popular resort.  Very large resort with lots of amenities right on the lake.  

Becasue the demand for summer weeks is so high in Ontario the timeshare model does not really work and not many have been built.

There are many other areas of Canada which could offer the same but I do not know much about them.


----------



## CarlK (Jun 10, 2010)

I've never been there, but you may want to check-out Calabogie Lodge Resort (RCI #2130).

Carl


----------



## CSB (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a lodge in Ontario that seems to specialize in fishing. It's called Chaudiere Lodge, RCI #5756, Gold Crown. Take a look at their website.

www.chaudierelodge.com

I have not been there and cannot vouch for them but it seem to be just what you are looking for in term of fishing. That part of Ontario is very beautiful but the lodge is mainly for fishing and I don't know if you will be happy if you want a place that offers all sorts of activities.


----------



## CSB (Jun 10, 2010)

I wanted to add that I have been offered this timeshare by RCI and one of the reasons that I was not interested is that there are many extra charges associated with staying there. I believe Chaudiere is on an island and so you must purchase their food plan. There may be other charges as well. If you can afford it, this may be a wonderful vacation.


----------



## jzsackst (Jun 11, 2010)

As always, thanks to all replies.  I just love the information I get from tuggers.  I will check out all the information.  Again, thanks so much.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 11, 2010)

Aviawest at Tauca Lea by the Sea (6848)
Ucluelet, British Columbia

Never stayed here, but have seen the resort and it looks very pleasant. Fishing is not on a lake but in the Pacific Ocean.  Boats I saw coming back in had some really nice looking salmon and halibut, I had a serious case of fish envy.  I would love to stay there.

Gayle


----------



## qb_bc (Jun 12, 2010)

The resort in Ucluelet is pleasant, but the town is small and there is not a lot to see. Going north about 30 minutes takes you to a nice beach, called Long Beach.

Fishing in Ucluelet is by boat in salt water, It is in the entry to Barkley Sound and the Broken Islands. An 18 to 20 foot boat will work for the sheltered water in sound, but you want a largersea worthy boat to go out on the ocean. Salmon are fairly near, but halibut are much further out. Charters run about $1000 - $1200 for an eight hour day (upto three people).

For fresh water fishing look at the Fairmont resorts near Invermere BC and possibly Panorama. Some nice lakes that way and good river fishing,


----------



## itisme (Jun 12, 2010)

CarlK said:


> I've never been there, but you may want to check-out Calabogie Lodge Resort (RCI #2130).
> 
> Carl



I stayed here once and loved it. Cheap boat rentals. Good fishing. Small beach area, my kida loved the stay. We had bon fire by the beach one night. Love to go back there again but my pink Orlando week no longer pulls a summer week there.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 13, 2010)

Our favorite Canadian fishing area is Painters Lodge on the Campbell River. While this is not a TS it is a very cool place. The town of Campbell River BC is close by and worth a few visits. The sister resort to Painters Lodge is April Point on Quadra Island. They have a free shuttle to April Point from Painters Lodge. All kinds of activities. Great food. Fantastic fishing. Beautiful area.

http://www.painterslodge.com/


----------



## easyrider (Jun 14, 2010)

Pedder Bay is 45 minutes west of Victoria BC. You could rent a boat and gear and fish or crab. There are all kinds of bottom fish such as ling cod or halbuit that are easy to catch. Dungenous crab are easy pickins. 

http://www.pedderbay.com/

In Victoria there are more than a few timeshare condos to chose from. Worldmark has a building on the harbor with two bed units. Victoria is one of the most beautiful places in the world.


----------



## asp (Jun 15, 2010)

*Kamloops lakes (BC interior)*

Kamloops has incredible fly fishing in the many mountain lakes.  The Pinnacle (timeshare)  is a small European style inn, very near many of the lakes.   It is located in the Sun Peaks ski resort area, which has mountain biking and outdoors activities in the spring and summer.  It is also on a golf course.  This is not an expensive area, so in that respect suited to families wanting to experience the wilderness but sleep in comfortable surroundings.  

The units do not have kitchens, and breakfast and afternoon tea are mandataory charges,  which include the housekeeping - It has good aivalability in the non ski seasons.  The hotel rooms do have a bar fridge in the rooms, and they have a couple of large common areas for families to enjoy a little more space- much like a European inn.  

Flying into Kamloops is expensive, recommend renting a car in Vancouver, and driving about 4 hours to the resort.  Beautiful mountain roads - my favourite is the route of the explorers during the Gold Rush, the Fraser Canyon, which has amazing scenery, including a gondola ride down into the canyon, and "Hell's Gate", where a great river passes through a narrow gap.  Very memorable from my childhood!  Or, you can take the newer highway "Coquihalla" which cuts off an hour, but lacks the history of the other route.


----------

